# Erfahrung einer coffeebohne Sonntags Morgen.....



## Coffee (26. Januar 2003)

Wald, Wind und Wintereinbruch, es kam wie es kommen musste




Es war so gegen 9 Uhr morgens als meine Äuglein die Nacht beendeten. Voller Tatendrang, und genügen Einredungszeit, entstieg ich dem Kuscheligem Bettchen. Mein direkter Weg führte mich sofort in die Kleiderkammer um zu überprüfen ob alles was ich mir schon gestern Abend bereit gelegt habe auch so noch da liegt und auch so heute Morgen zu Verwendung kommt. In der Kleiderkammer ist auch ein Fenster, so dass ich ohne zu zögern auch den Temperaturgehalt in der Außenwelt begutachten konnte. Doch was meine Augen erblickten war eine echte *SCHWEINEREI*. Schnee in allen Himmelsrichtungen, ok es war nur leicht gezuckert aber dennoch Schnee. 

Nun musste ich nur noch kleine Korrekturen meiner Bekleidung vornehmen und warf mich in die Bikerkluft. Ein Skianzug hätte wohl auch seine Berechtigung gehabt, aber ich wollte ja biken und nicht wedeln gehen.

Mein zweiter Weg führte mich schnurstracks in die Küche um mir a) ein Müsli zu gönnen (als Reiseproviant noch ein paar Riegel eingesteckt) und b) einen Tee zu kochen, der meinen Camelbak füllen sollte.

Während das Teewasser brutzelte holte ich mein, schon gestern fertig gemachte, kleines schwarze aus dem trockenen Keller. Schob es am Teewasser vorbei Richtung Haustüre. Ich befüllte noch schnell den Camelbak, zog meine Thermojacke an und meine Winter MTB Schuhe (mollig warm gefüttert) und sattelte nun mein Pferdchen.

Meinem Mann winkte ich noch im dämmerlicht des grauen morgens zu. Er konnte sich wohl sein schmunzeln und das wundern auch nicht verkneifen. Doch jetzt einige Stunden später weis auch ich warum.

So fuhr ich schnurschracks Richtung Kanal. Meine Tour habe ich so mit 1,5 Stunden geplant. Am Kanal wurde ich erstmal von der Windkante Empfangen, Gegenwind hieß es für die nächsten Kilometer. Einsam peitschte mir der Wind ins Gesicht. Weit und breit niemand zu sehen, nur Ich. Wer ist auch so ein *Schwein* Sonntags Morgen allein gegen den Wind zu kämpfen ;-) Nach 25 Minuten erreichte ich den ersten Jackpiont. Aber ich machte keinen halt, meine Muskeln sollten Warm und in Bewegung bleiben. Nun fuhr ich ein kleines Stück durch den Wald, an dem Gasthaus Waldschenke vorbei, vorbei am Trimmdichpfad (Wo um diese Zeit nicht mal Jogger unterwegs waren) Richtung Herpersdorf. Kurz vor Ortseingang erreichte ich Jackpoint 2, ich bog links in den Wald. Denn wenn schon, wollte ich ja nicht nur kurz und flach fahren, sondern auch das wellige Territorium mitnehmen. So geschah es auch. Mein Camelbak wurde dank Flüssigkeitszufuhr auch wieder leichter und den ersten Riegel nahm ich zu mir (der schon fast im Fahrtwind gefroren war und eher eines Eisblocks ähnelte). Nicht mal die Vögel konnte ich zu einem zwitschern überreden. Ich hörte nur die Äste knacken, über die mein Bike hinwegrollte. So fuhr ich bis zur alten Panzerstraße. So langsam bildeten sich auch schon kleine Eiszapfen an meinen Nasenflügeln, die das einzige war, was auch meiner Gesichtsmaske herausragte. Oben angekommen freute ich mich schon auf den anschließenden downhill. Der Boden war eine Mischung aus Matsch und Semifredo (=halbgefohrenen) und ich behielt wohl besser beide Hände an der Bremse. So schlidderte ich im *SCHWEINSGALOPP* den Weg hinunter. Und der Scheitelpunkt der Tour war erreicht. Meine Finger erstarrten schon fast zu Fäustlingen, und mein Reiseproviant neigte sich ebenfalls dem Ende, welch *SCHWEINEREI*. So kam ich zurück zu Jackpoint 2 der ja jetzt Jackpiont 3 war. Ich schaltete einen gang runter um wieder locker in den Beinen zu werden. Doch der Wind und der inzwischen begonnene Nieseleisregen, verwehrten mir ein effektives Ergebnis. Die letzten Kilometer musste ich wieder Windkante am Kanal überstehen. Mein Blick wurde immer Starrer, ja fast eingefroren schaute ich beim Fahren auf die Vorderradstollen meines Rades. Doch bald sollte ich es geschafft haben. Ich konnte die Schleuse schon sehen, und damit auch das unmittelbare Ziel vor Augen. Noch ein paar Meter bis zur Haustüre, dann habe ich es geschafft, ging mir durch den Kopf. Dort angekommen musste ich den Klingelknopf betätigen, da meine Finger den Schlüssel nicht mehr halten konnten. Mein Mann öffnete mir umgehend die Tür, blickte mir in meine durchgefrorenen Augen und fragte leicht stichelnd Na war´s schön. Wie in Trance nahm ich meinen Helm und die Gesichtsmaske ab, bemühte mich zu lächeln und entgegnete ihm  Es war *SCHWEINEGEIL*.

Er führte mein Pferdchen in seinen Stall und ich stolperte Semifredo mäßig in  die Badewanne. Dort blieb ich erstmal 30 Minuten liegen. Auch auf das Risiko hin, das ich anschließend evtl. mit Schwimmhäuten zu kämpfen hätte.

Frisch aufgetaut, setzte ich mich sogleich an meinen PC um Euch an dieser Geschichte teilhaben zu lassen. Meine Keulen sind wieder warm und ich habe einen *SCHWEINE*hunger.

Grüßle coffee


----------



## mtb-racer (26. Januar 2003)

Net schlecht! Schön geschrieben! 

Also, mein Morgen sa etwas anders aus! 

Ich stieg um 7 uhr und 40 Minuten auf, stolperte in die Küche, trank etwas, schmiss mich in meine Laufklamotten und stand um 8 Uhr am Treffpunkt, wo auch schon mein Ferienjobarbeitgeber kam! 

Wir liefen auf den mit ca. 2 cm schnee bedeckten Wegen rund 15 - 20 km. Waren über 2 Stunden unterwegs! 

Es war schon hart! 

Aber es war SCHWEINEGEIL!  

Heim, für den nächsten Dienstag den nächsten Lauftermin abgemacht und in die Wanne! 

Gefrühstückt, an den PC! 

So, mein Morgen bis nun! 

Mal sehen, was auser dass ich mein Referat noch fertigen muss noch alles kommt! 

cu Billy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beetlechoose (26. Januar 2003)

hallöle coffee,

suuper geschrieben. wo nimmst du nur den elan her ??? darf ich dir mal von einer ähnlichen geschichte schreiben *gggg*

ich hab um 9 uhr meine äuglein geöffnet, mich ans fenster geschleppt und was sehe ich da schönes ??? leicht eingezuckerte dächer. da konnte ich mich natürlich nicht mehr halten.

also, ich mich sofort rumgedreht - hüpf hüpf - rein ins warme bettchen, zudecke über den kopf gezogen und weitergemümmelt, bis der zuckerguss wieder weggetaut war. das war gegen 11 uhr. und seit dem kämpf ich gegen eine kanne kaffee - und habe auch gewonnen 

mal ne andere art, den inneren schweinehund zu überwinden...

grüssis beetlechoose.


----------



## dhmoschen (26. Januar 2003)

Schnee ?? Wohn ich in einem anderen Nürnberg ?


----------



## Coffee (26. Januar 2003)

@ dhmoschen

da zwischen meiner Ausrittzeit und Deiner Pstingzeit etliche Stunden liegen, nehme ich an, das Du heute morgen die "Zuckerung" wie ich geschrieben habe schon verpasst hattest.

Der Frühe vogel fängt den Wurm ;-))


Grüßle coffee


----------



## dhmoschen (26. Januar 2003)

Eigentlich war ich schon um 9 wach, hab aber nix gesehen.

Aber morgen seh ich den Schnee bestimmt 5 Uhr raus


----------



## Coffee (26. Januar 2003)

hehehhehe,

Es war hier gezuckert. Hätte ich ein beweiß Foto machen sollen  


das nächste mal kommt meine Cam  wieder mit .


 Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2003)

Guter Bericht

anders hätt ich mein Ausritt heute Morgen auch nicht beschreiben können...

Nur das ich in Cadolzburg war und es mich bei mindestens zwei Abfahrten auf die Waffel gelegt hat...die Jungfernfahrt mit mienem Retro-Salsa ist gelungen!!!  

Hier sind ein paar Bildchen von meinem grünen Monster:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37796&highlight=gr%FCn

Schönen Abend noch...

Alex


----------



## Coffee (26. Januar 2003)

@ Alti,

nettes Teil dein "ala carte" Ich glaub ich muss auch mal in meinem Keller kruschen was ich da noch so findet ;-))

coffee

P.S. demnächst mal wieder ne Ausfahrt ;-)


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [B
> 
> P.S. demnächst mal wieder ne Ausfahrt ;-) [/B]



you're welcome...


----------



## eL (26. Januar 2003)

Schöner bericht kaffetantchen.Bekommt man jetz hier öffter solche literaischen hochgenüsse serviert?? na dann muss ich hier ma öfter vorbeikommen ;-)
aber mir ist folgendes aufgefallen:



> und b) einen Tee zu kochen


 was los war der coffee alle oder die espressomaschiene kaputt?oder wirst du dir selbst untreu??


> der meinen Camelbak füllen sollte.


 für ne kurzstrecke keine schlechte idee aber wenn es mal wieder länger dauern sollte empfehle ich als TEEwart doch die V2A thermoskanne......ne teatime mitten auf dem trail ist was feines und weckt wieder leben in einem ermatteten bikerkörper


> bemühte mich zu lächeln


irgendwann dann brauch man sich nichmehr bemühen...dann ist es ganz normal nach so ner quälerei zu lächeln.

also dann....auf das dein kleines schwarzes jetzt öfter mit dir gassi fahren darf

gruss aus den norden vom großmauEL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (26. Januar 2003)

@ EL,

Du weisst doch das man bei Kaffee so oft aufs Toi muss. Deshalb bevorzuge ich beim Biken Tee ;-) 

Aber das mit der Termoskanne muss ich unbedingt mal probieren. Das nächstemal mache ich einfach eine Picknickeinlage auf dem Trail.

Udn das lächeln war nciht verkrampft, ich würde es eher als *SAU*entspannend ;-)

Grüßle coffee

P.S. solche Geschichten werden hier jetzt Programm, jede Wette


----------



## eL (26. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ EL,
> 
> Du weisst doch das man bei Kaffee so oft aufs Toi muss. Deshalb bevorzuge ich beim Biken Tee ;-)
> ...


na denn schraub ma gleich nen gepäckträger an dein kleines schwarzes damit du da hinten gleich das picknick körbchen festschnallen kannst.
kaffe rult vor der tour 
tee rult wären der tour
bier rult nach der tour

so dann werd ich hier mal öfter ein auge reinwerfen in der hoffnung auf nen goilen bericht aus der stadt der icetiger´s


----------

